# Let's put Windows 8.1 into overdrive



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you experiencing operating system slow downs software not responding? Are you having a frustrating time with Windows?

_I'm here to help upon your hardest moments let's speed up your operating system!_

First and foremost before we start doing anything in depth, let us see those temps. Did you know that overheating causes the most issues with PC users? 

The program we're going to download is called: *HWMonitor*
Voltages, temperatures, and fans speed monitoring.
(LINK) DOWNLOADING HWMONITOR_1.29.ZIP | CPUID

You'll see the (CPU's Temp and Fan Speed) - If your processor is pushing over 65 or even 70C you'll need to enter the (BIO's) and set your fans to a higher control speed.

_To enter the bios when reboot tap the (delete) key, if your bios doesn't support that feature you'll need to buy an External Fan Controller_.

**NOTE**
_If raising the fans speed doesn't do the trick, you might look into replacing the thermal compound. If your fans (RPM) isn't high enough you might buy another that fits your (CPU SOCKET TYPE) _

You should also try carefully blowing the dust out if you're using a desktop. Be very careful with air duster though because it can blow-out liquid. 

*MSCONFIG*
Right click > Windows Start Menu Button click (Search) > Type (MSCONFIG)
or
Search C:\Windows\System32 in Windows Explorer search bar inside of that folder search for (MSCONFIG).

*Unclick*:
1. *Fax*
2. *Server*
3. *Remote Desktop Configuration*
4. *Remote Desktop Services*
5. *Windows Error Reporting Service*

*Now click Apply and Reboot your System*.

*Removing unnecessary startups*:
Press *Ctrl+alt+delete* > Click the (Startup) Tab

Now Check (Startup impact) to the upper right:
Anything saying "*high or Medium*" and you don't need it, click and press the (Disable) button. 

You can also check the (Performance) Tab and see if your (Ram Memory or CPU) is being drained. The (Processes) Tab will show what's running the most and what should be (Disabled or Removed /Uninstalled permanently)

*Before we start cleaning (temp files or optimizing) - I'd like to explain a few things you shouldn't do*.

1. Never clean or tweak the registry 
2. Never defrag your SSD
3. Don't tweak the (Regedit) - '32 bit DWord values' unless you have a guided professional with you.
4. Don't install (reversed engineered software "cracks") - these will lead to (viruses, spyware, malware, rootkits) plus an unstable operating system that will end up blue screening, crashing and causing other issues you can avoid.

*Do a full scan with Malwarebytes*:
https://www.malwarebytes.com/mwb-download/thankyou/

*Then do another full scan with AdwCleaner*:
https://toolslib.net/downloads/viewdownload/1-adwcleaner/

If these programs find (*ZERO*) infections you're more than likely clear of viruses or malware. 

*Now let's Remove Unnecessary Files* 

1. C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download > Click the first folder press (*Ctrl+a*) now press (*Ctrl+d*) these are temp files Windows downloaded from updates. 

2. Right Click the Windows Start Menu Button > Search > (*%temp%*)
press (*Ctrl+a*) now press (*Ctrl+d*) these are temp files created by windows and apps. 

3. *More depth*:
TFC Download by OldTimer:
Downloading TFC

CCleaner *WARNING* don't use the registry cleaner inside this app:
https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download/standard

Want to add more (Cleaning options to CCleaner?)
*CCEnhancer*:
https://singularlabs.com/software/ccenhancer/download-ccenhancer/

*CCEnhancer* is an add-on that allows you more system cleaning depth. 

4. Right Click your (Hard Drive) Local Disk (C Properties:
Click > Disk Cleanup (Tab)
Once Disk Cleanup, finishes scanning go down the list and click everything, then press (OK)
It'll then ask you; Delete Files just (Click It)

5. *Remove any Software you no longer use*:
Control Panel\Programs\Programs and Features

Schedule a Disk Check to Repair any bad sectors your hard may have:
Right Click the Windows Menu Button > Search > (Command Prompt) Right Click > Run As Admin: (chkdsk /f C

*More depth behind speeding up your OS*

1. *Download and install the latest updates using Windows Updates*
2. *Download the latest drivers for your computers hardware*
3. *Only Install necessary software*
4. *Install More and/or Faster RAM*
5. *Use an SSD (Solid State Drive) instead of HDD (Hard Disk Drive)*
6. *Upgrade to a Better Graphics Card*
7. *Install the Latest BIOS*
8. *Turn On Fast Startup*
9. *Turn Off Unneeded Visual Effects > Adjust for best performance option*

1A. Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Windows Update:
Click > Check For Updates

2A. Google your Motherboard, Graphics Card - Model and Manufacturer:
You'll be able to find the latest drivers and details for the most Up-To-Date Drives that way. 

3A. Self explanatory 

4A. Check the Model and Manufacturer of your Motherboard:
It'll detail what type of (Ram Memory it'll support) - If you're only use 2 or 4GBs and it supports 8GBs at 1866Mhz upgrade to that. Make sure you set the timing correctly. Most motherboards have profiles for these ordeals. 

5A. Find out how you would like to install your SDD and what brand you would like. SamSung has some really good drives and they're price fairly well. 

6A. Upgrading your Graphics Card would be completely up to your preferences of what you would like. Research what type of performance you would like to have. 


7A. Be VERY, VERY careful when flashing your bios, being if the power shut off while flashing your motherboard will be damaged. Flashing to an updated bios can help fix errors. But you must do it with *extreme caution*! Most boards these days have easy flash and you just download the rom file off the motherboard website to a flash drive then update with easy flash. 

8A. Right (Click) the Windows Start Menu Button > Control Panel > Power Options > (Click) Choose what the power buttons do > (Click) Change settings that are currently unavailable > Scroll down to Shutdown settings and uncheck Turn on fast startup.
Click (Save changes)

9A. Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\System > Peformance > (Settings....) > Adjust for best performance

*Windows 8.1 PRO Policy Tweaking*

Windows Key+R > *GPEDIT.MSC*

1. *Local Computer Policy* > Windows Settings > Security Settings > Local Policies > Security Options:
Scroll all the way down > User Account Control: Behavior of elevation prompt for Administrator in Admin approval mode > Right Click > Properties > Prompt for credentials on the secure desktop.

2. Do the same thing for the one with the same name right below it.

Note: You can google information about these Policies and which are best to tweak. 

Above will (*Password Protect you*) "Kind of like Linux..."

*Ultimate Windows Tweaker for Windows 8*

Ultimate Windows Tweaker 3 for Windows 8

This program is (free) make sure and do your research before applying tweaks. You could break your operating system if you blindly start applying tweak.

_Thanks for reading and I hope you were able to speed up your operating system. Remember if you're using an older (CPU) and you have an aftermarket fan with "push and pull" you could (overclock your CPU) 

If you would you like information about doing any type of overclock there are professionals on this site that will guide you through the process. _


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

MOD REQUEST:
I would like to edit my post above a few more times.


----------

